# Thông báo > Đóng góp phát triển >  Thảo luận về nội quy mua bán - trao đổi - đấu giá - truyển dụng.

## CNC PRO

*Nội quy mua bán - trao đổi - đấu giá - truyển dụng.*
Do việc mua bán hiện nay trên diễn đàn quá nhiều vấn đề, BQT đã nhắc nhở nhiều nhưng ý thức của thành viên khi tham gia vẫn không thay đổi. BQT sẽ đưa vào Nội quy nhằm kiểm soát chặt hoạt động mua bán. Các thành viên thật cẩn thận khi giao dịch với nội dung mù mờ, không rõ ràng... để tránh trường hợp lừa đảo và mua cái bực mình vào người.

*Chuyên mục Mua bán - trao đổi - đấu giá.... là nơi đăng quảng cáo miễn phí hoặc có phí dành cho các thành viên CNCProVN.com, nhằm phục vụ nhu cầu mua, bán trao đổi của thành viên. Là một phần của diễn đàn nên mọi thành viên vẫn phải tuân theo Nội quy chung của diễn đàn.

Mọi thành viên khi đăng bài trong Mua bán - trao đổi - đấu giá.... đều phải tuân thủ các nội dung như sau:*

- Nội quy này là một phần không tách rời của Quy định sử dụng Diễn đàn.
- Việc đăng tin trên khu vực này có nghĩa là bạn đã đồng ý với Nội quy này.
- Các quy định trong Nội quy này có thể sửa đổi mà không cần báo trước và có hiệu lực ngay khi công bố, bởi vậy bạn cần thường xuyên tham khảo Nội quy trước khi viết bài.
- Các bài đăng trên mục mua bán sai với quy định có thể bị xóa mà không cần thông báo. Người đăng tin sai có thể bị khoá có thời hạn đến vĩnh viễn tuỳ theo mức độ.
- Để đăng bài viết bán hàng, thành viên phải đạt cấp *Thợ* (gia nhập tối thiểu 10 ngày và có trên 10 bài viết).
- Bài viết phải thể hiện bằng tiếng Việt có dấu.
- Sau khi đã mua/bán xong món hàng đề nghị người mua/bán thông báo đã mua/bán để không gây hiểu nhầm cho các thành viên khác.

*1. Những qui định về Tên chủ đề:**Nên*
- Tên chủ đề bắt đầu bằng tên địa phương của chủ thể quảng cáo (có thể viết tắt) như: HN (cho Tp Hà nội), HCM (cho Tp Hồ Chí Minh), HP (cho Tp Hải Phòng, ĐN (cho Tp Đà Nẵng) nếu chỉ giao dịch ở địa phương. TQ (toàn quốc) nếu chấp nhận giao dịch toàn quốc...
_VD: TQ - <Nội dung tiếp theo của tên chủ đề>_
- Nêu rõ mục đích quảng cáo sau tên địa phương, khuyến khích các thành viên ghi rõ tên sản phẩm cũng như giá ngay trong Tên chủ đề.

*Cấm*
- Dùng phông chữ HOA cho Tên chủ đề (Topic Title).
- Dùng các cụm từ hoặc các câu, chữ có thể gây hiểu nhầm, mang tính chất khoa trương, thiếu nghiêm túc không phù hợp với thuần phong mỹ tục và văn hóa của người Việt Nam.
*2. Những qui định về nội dung thông tin, quảng cáo*- Không được quảng cáo (rao bán) những mặt hàng Nhà Nước Việt Nam nghiêm cấm buôn bán.
- Không quảng cáo hàng của mình trong quảng cáo của chủ thể khác.
- Không được bình luận có tính chất phá hoại (chê bai, khích bác...) về món hàng.
- Nghiêm cấm chửi bậy, thóa mạ các thành viên khác.
- Nghiêm cấm việc mạo danh người khác, nhằm thực hiện hành vi lừa đảo.
- Ban quản lý có quyền kiểm tra và xóa bài, ban nick trong những trường hợp thành viên đăng kí nhiều nick để up bài.
*Yêu cầu bài viết bán hàng phải có:*
- Có thông tin cụ thể về sản phẩm (nhãn hiệu, số serie, model, hình ảnh, hướng dẫn sử dụng nếu có).
- Đánh giá sơ bộ về sản phẩm (giá trị xử dụng, sản phẩm đã được test/kiểm tra, sản phâm mua mù không xác định được trình trạng).
- Số lượng & giá bán.
- Phương thức giao dịch (tiền mặt, chuyển khoản) & phương thức giao nhận (trực tiếp, chuyển phát).
*3. Những qui định về phương thức liên hệ:*Nên có đầy đủ thông tin.
- Họ và tên
- Địa chỉ và thông tin tài khoản ngân hàng
- Cách liên lạc khác nến có (email, facebook, zalo v.v..)
*Yêu cầu bài viết bán hàng phải có:*
- Điện thoại cố định hoặc điện thoại di động

_Lưu ý: Những thông tin bắt buộc trên sẽ không cần thiết, nếu chúng đã được chủ thể liệt kê tại phần Chữ ký (Signature) của mình._
*4. Những qui định về lượng bài viết:*
 - Mỗi thành viên chỉ được phép tối đa 02 chủ đề bán hàng có hiệu lực. Nếu muốn bán nhiều mặt hàng khác nhau thì đăng chung trong cùng chủ đề.
- Sau khi kết thúc quá trình giao dịch (đã hết hàng, ngừng bán hàng v.v..) phải viết bài thông báo đóng gian hàng ở cuối chủ đề để MOD kiểm tra và *Đóng chủ đề*. Nếu muốn vẫn đăng trên chủ đề cũ thì phải viết bài thông báo *cập nhật tình trạng hàng hoá (còn/hết), tạm dừng và chờ cập nhật*.
*5. Những qui định về việc up bài viết:*
 - Để úp bài viết.. biện pháp tốt nhất là các bạn nên cập nhật (tóm tắt) tình hình hàng hoá, số lượng tồn.
- Nghiêm cấm việc up bài với nội dung ngắn gọn kiểu "up up up...".
*6. Những chú ý và hướng dẫn khác:*- Nếu bạn có ý định mua thật sự hãy trả giá (mặc cả), xin đừng mặc cả, trả giá cho vui.
- Tất cả các chủ thể quảng cáo phải có trách nhiệm với quảng cáo của mình (đã quảng cáo là phải có hàng để bán hoặc muốn mua thật sự). Phải chịu trách nhiệm hoàn toàn về xuất xứ, chất lượng và tính hợp pháp của sản phẩm. Thành viên tự chịu trách nhiệm trước quyết định mua bán của mình.
- Không bán hàng mà bạn không trực tiếp sở hữu hay không có điều kiện kiểm tra trước khi giao hàng.
- Không bán theo phương thức trung gian với tư cách là môi giới.
- Không dùng các thủ đoạn cạnh tranh không lành mạnh nhằm phá hoại công việc kinh doanh của các thành viên khác.
- Khi xem thông tin bài bán hàng, nếu thiếu thông tin nào? Hãy nghĩ ngay đến tình trạng xấu nhất. _VD không tìm thấy thông tin đánh giá chất lượng sản phẩm. Hay xem như sản phẩm đã hỏng hóc và không còn có thể xử dụng._
- Mọi thỏa thuận nên thể hiện trực tiếp trong chuyên mục, nên *QUOTE* lại bài viết cần thiết để bảo lưu thông tin.
- Đọc kỹ bài viết trước khi *Gửi bài*. Nên dùng chức năng *Xem lại bài viết* để kiểm tra trước nội dung
- Hạn chế mọi hình thức *sửa* (edit), *xóa* (del) bài viết trong mục mua/bán/trao đổi.
- Các bài viết vi phạm nội quy sẽ được xóa mà có thể không cần giải thích.
- Tất cả các thành viên nào có bài viết vi phạm nội quy đều có thể bị Ban nick (khoá thành viên) tối thiểu 30 ngày.
- BQT sẽ chỉ quản lý chung về nội dung. Không quản lý về thành viên hay sản phẩm được đề cập đến cũng như các giao dịch giữa các thành viên. *Do đó các thành viên nên tìm hiểu cẩn thận trước khi tiến hành các giao dịch*.
- Khi có bất cứ tranh chấp nào giữa các thành viên. BQT sẽ căn cứ vào tất cả các thông tin hiện hữu có trong chuyên mục. BQT sẽ không quân tâm đến thông tin trao đổi qua email, PM, SMS hoặc trên các mạng xã hội khác.
_Lưu ý:
- Nội quy đang được mở, mọi thành viên đều có thể tham gia góp ý hiệu chỉnh & bổ xung để cụ thể và rỏ ràng hơn.
- BQT sẽ tiếp thu ý kiến & hiệu chỉnh lại nội quy nếu các ý kiến đóng góp có lợi cho cộng đồng.
- Nội quy sẽ chính thức thông qua và có hiệu lực vào ngày 01-05-2016. Tất cả những bài viết bắt đầu từ ngày hôm ấy sẽ phải tuân thủ các quy định được nêu ở trên. Vi phạm sẽ được cảnh cáo, nhắc nhở. Sau ngày 10-05-2016 các vi phạm sẽ được xoá bài, ban nick tối thiểu 30 ngày._

----------

bamien247, biết tuốt, Gamo, h-d, hang xin, hung1706, maxx.side, Nhocne, ppgas, quangroom, Th.DươngQ8, thanhtrung, thuhanoi, vanquanbnvn

----------


## cty686

Theo tôi Admin ra thêm quy định tất cả mặt hàng bán trên diễn đàn bắt buộc phải đề giá, như thế mới đúng. Nếu không có giá Admin nên có biện pháp.
Đây cũng là ý kiến cá nhân của riêng tôi mong Admin và các bác cho ý kiến.

----------

Bongmayquathem, Gamo, Nhocne, quangroom

----------


## CKD

Mình cũng thấy vậy. Đã bán hàng thì phải có 03 nội dung.
- thông tin cụ thể về sản phẩm.
- thông tin về người bán.
- giá bán, dù có thể người mua & bán thương lượng lại về giá. Nhưng chắn chắn phải có giá.

----------


## ppgas

Nếu bắt buột phải là tên thật và địa chỉ thật thì ... hết bán bán mua mua, đổi chát gì nữa rồi  :Frown: 
Em kiếm cơm bằng nghề khác, mua bán ở đây chỉ mục tiêu trao đổi hoặc bán để nâng cấp đồ giải trí là chính.
Em mà lộ tên thật trên này thì mất việc như chơi. Admin có giải pháp nào khác không? Ví dụ như điểm uy tín, số bài viết, số "thanked"?

----------

Gamo

----------


## Nam CNC

Căng lắm à nha , tui thì chơi luôn cái giá rõ ràng khỏi phải phiền khi trả lời liên tục , còn nhiều bác thì thích chiến lược bí ẩn hay sợ có giá bị nhiều bác chọt chẹt đó mà.


---Tui vote cho 1 phiếu có giá rõ ràng .
---Một phiếu không nên nói lời đắng cay.

----------

h-d

----------


## ppgas

> Căng lắm à nha , tui thì chơi luôn cái giá rõ ràng khỏi phải phiền khi trả lời liên tục , còn nhiều bác thì thích chiến lược bí ẩn hay sợ có giá bị nhiều bác chọt chẹt đó mà.
> 
> 
> ---Tui vote cho 1 phiếu có giá rõ ràng .
> ---Một phiếu không nên nói lời đắng cay.


Cũng vậy luôn: 
+ 1 vote cho "giá rõ ràng"
+ 1 vote cho "không đắng cay"  :Frown: 
+ 1 vote cho "số điện thoại liên lạc" (hoặc email?)
+ 1 vote cho "thông tin cụ thể món hàng" (chung chung vì có lúc người bán không rành về món hàng thì sao? Phải có hình ảnh?)

----------


## Nam CNC

vậy người bán không rõ , người mua thì mù mờ , em có nên nhảy vào không ? chắc nhờ admin mở thêm cái thớt đầu trang buôn bán cho anh em nào muốn hỏi cái gì để người nào đó biết cái đó là gì giải thích rõ thì khách hàng tự tin món mình sẽ mua , như thế mem bây giờ sướng quá còn gì , chẳng tốn học phí nhiều nữa . Đôi lúc muốn nói vì ngại anh em bán buôn , ngoài thớt đó thì em vô tư biết gì nói đó , nhưng tuyệt đối không chê , không bàn luận giá cả.

----------


## Gamo

> Nếu bắt buột phải là tên thật và địa chỉ thật thì ... hết bán bán mua mua, đổi chát gì nữa rồi 
> Em kiếm cơm bằng nghề khác, mua bán ở đây chỉ mục tiêu trao đổi hoặc bán để nâng cấp đồ giải trí là chính.
> Em mà lộ tên thật trên này thì mất việc như chơi. Admin có giải pháp nào khác không? Ví dụ như điểm uy tín, số bài viết, số "thanked"?


Hoho, bữa nào mấy tên nhân viên của ông Bebegat google số ĐT của ổng => vào CNCPRO ra số nhà, qua tận nhà trả thù
Còn ko thì dùng thông tin của Mr. Bebegat để hack vào cty  :Wink:

----------

ppgas

----------


## h-d

chính xác mua bán thì nên có giá rõ dàng luôn, cứ âm thầm thì rất khó chịu em ủng hộ cái này

----------


## Tuấn

> vậy người bán không rõ , người mua thì mù mờ , em có nên nhảy vào không ? chắc nhờ admin mở thêm cái thớt đầu trang buôn bán cho anh em nào muốn hỏi cái gì để người nào đó biết cái đó là gì giải thích rõ thì khách hàng tự tin món mình sẽ mua , như thế mem bây giờ sướng quá còn gì , chẳng tốn học phí nhiều nữa . Đôi lúc muốn nói vì ngại anh em bán buôn , ngoài thớt đó thì em vô tư biết gì nói đó , nhưng tuyệt đối không chê , không bàn luận giá cả.


Vậy nếu thông tin hàng hóa người bán đưa ra không đúng do không biết hay cố ý thì các thành viên khác có biết thì cũng ko nên có ý kiến hả bác ? Nhắc khéo ko được thì ai ko biết mua về ráng mà chịu hả bác ?

----------


## CKD

Nên phân biệt rỏ 2 ý: lời cai đắng và làm rỏ nội dung mua bán.
- lời cai đắng là những nội dung phản ánh vô căn cứ, xuyên tạc sai sự thật.
- làm rỏ nội dung mua bán là đặt các câu hỏi với người bán để làm rỏ hơn về món hàng. Nếu giúp người bán bổ xung thông tin thì tốt (đôi khi thông tin này cũng cai đắng thật với người bán có ý lừa đảo hoặc lỡ bị lừa đảo nay tìm cách gở gạt).

Nhưng nên hiểu theo hướng tích cực là BQT muốn bảo vệ tốt hơn cho người mua. Hạn chế việc lừa đảo, giảm tình trạng mua nhầm v.v..

Theo cá nhân thì mua bán là thoả thuận của 2 người, do đó người hiểu biết tham gia để bổ xung thông tin của món hàng thì tốt, không nên bàn về giá dù là thấp hay cao. Người mua cũng đừng vì sự nóng sốt của vụ mua bán mà thiếu cẩn trọng, thiếu tìm hiểu kỹ thông tin trước khi quyết định dốc hầu bao. _Nghe ai đó đã nói.. hãy tự biến mình thành người mua hàng thông minh._

----------

Nhocne

----------


## CNC PRO

Chào các bạn.
Rất vui vì các bạn luôn quan tâm đến diễn đàn. Với tiêu chí tạo một sân chơi thật tốt, lành mạnh, công bằng cho mọi người. Nhưng nói thì dễ mà thực hiện thì quá khó. Để cân bằng tất cả các lợi ích và nhu cầu là điều khó có thể đáp ứng được. Do đó các góp ý của các bạn sẽ ít nhiều có ảnh hưởng đến nội quy sắp hình thành. Tuy nhiên BQT với quan điểm bảo vệ lợi ích số đông (người mua hàng), cố gắng giảm thiểu khó khăn cho người bán. Nên sẽ theo dõi thật sát ý kiến của các bạn, sau đó hiệu chỉnh nội quy để cố gắng cân bằng lợi ích giữa các bên.
_Và chắc chắn rằng.. thời gian có hiệu lực cũng như bắt đầu xử lý nghiêm các vi phạm vẫn giữ đúng như dự kiến. Do đó các bạn đã, đang và sẽ tham gia bán hàng nên tìm hiểu kỹ và góp ý nhiều vào._

Về nội dung thì chúng ta đã mở chuyên mục Trưng cầu ý kiến thành viên... để tham khảo trước đó. Vì nhiều lý do Nội quy vẫn chưa hình thành và đưa vào thực hiện. Các bạn có thể tham khảo lại chuyên mục để hiểu thêm.

Sau khi tham khảo, đã cập nhật vài nội dung ở bài viết #1. Các bạn chịu khó theo dõi.

----------

h-d, Tuanlm

----------


## CNC PRO

Sau khi tham khảo các ý kiến. Nội quy được bổ sung như sau:




> *4. Những qui định về lượng bài viết:*
>  - Mỗi thành viên chỉ được phép tối đa 02 chủ đề bán hàng có hiệu lực. Nếu muốn bán nhiều mặt hàng khác nhau thì đăng chung trong cùng chủ đề.
> - Sau khi kết thúc quá trình giao dịch (đã hết hàng, ngừng bán hàng v.v..) phải viết bài thông báo đóng gian hàng ở cuối chủ đề để MOD kiểm tra và *Đóng chủ đề*. Nếu muốn vẫn đăng trên chủ đề cũ thì phải viết bài thông báo *cập nhật tình trạng hàng hoá (còn/hết), tạm dừng và chờ cập nhật*.
> *5. Những qui định về việc up bài viết:*
>  - Để úp bài viết.. biện pháp tốt nhất là các bạn nên cập nhật (tóm tắt) tình hình hàng hoá, số lượng tồn.
> - Nghiêm cấm việc up bài với nội dung ngắn gọn kiểu "up up up...".

----------


## hanasimitai

Không được dật tít như mấy tờ báo lá cải.

----------

CKD, hattieuden

----------


## duonghoang

--- Em có ý kiến ở mục cần bán, sao mấy bác bán hàng không up mặt hàng và số lượng ngay bài đầu tiên luôn, như vậy người xem dễ tìm được, chứ như mấy bác đăng cả hơn 60 trang thì tìm đuối lắm ạ. Nhớ mang máng mà tìm từng bác, từng trang là cũng đuối luôn @@

----------


## huanpt

Mình cũng thấy vấn đề này, và đã có đề xuất. Nhưng...hình như chả mấy ai để ý
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/11...n-can-trao-doi

----------

duonghoang

----------


## vanquanbnvn

Theo mình Admin nên làm 1 Form riêng cho đồng nhất giữa các bài của các thành viên. Tránh việc thiếu thông tin cần thiết
Việc mua bán trên mạng thì thông tin chi tiết là cần thiết
Thân!

----------

CKD

----------


## vanquanbnvn

Theo mình nên chuyển tên chủ đề có chữ [TQ] (toàn quốc) thành ---> [Toàn Quốc] hoặc [Việt Nam] hoặc [VN]
Vì bị hiểu lầm sang Trung Quốc -> nhiều người không ưa ku TQ này.
Thân!

----------


## cnclaser

Em hỏi ngu chút em mới đăng ký, có trên 10 bài, cấp độ thợ học viêc 1. Khi nào em mới được đăng bán sp ạ?

----------


## Gamo

Gia nhập tối thiểu 10 ngày & có trên 10 bài viết bác ợ

----------


## cnclaser

> Gia nhập tối thiểu 10 ngày & có trên 10 bài viết bác ợ


Dạ cảm ơn cụ ạ

----------


## Ống nối máy cnc co giãn

hi anh chị ghé xem em bao h thì đăng được bài bán hàng ạ phải thợ bậc 6 ạ

----------


## bigboy061293

> Dạ cảm ơn cụ ạ


Chỉ cần 10 bài hay phải đợi đến 10 ngày vậy bạn?

----------


## tylebongdahomnay

là 10 ngày hay 10 bài nhỉ @@

----------


## Ống nối máy cnc co giãn

hi em đã đăng bài mua bán ngon lành rồi cảm ơn chủ top

----------


## lucasyeah12345

ADMIN cho mình hỏi với là mình lên Bậc thợ rôi mà sao vẫn chưa được đăng bài trong mục cần bán.Cảm ơn ADMIN

----------

